# NAPA Starter Return



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

What ever you do don't buy from NAPA.
I put a starter on my Truck last Feb. 
Lifetime warranty new starter. It never sounded right to begin with. But it worked.
I even bought a pack of shims and tried playing with shims because it just sounded like junk.
The truck had only been started and ran maybe 10 to 15 times since I put it on and a few week ago it would not start. Solenoid would not kick is what I am thinking - Clean terminals etc. finally gave up.

I didn't really want to put that NAPA junk back on. This last time cost me around $700 in plowing hours. Burn me once - you wont burn me again.

I put an Autozone one on and it works great even sounds like the original one.

Tried to return the NAPA junk. The first time the guy couldn't find it in the system and said he couldn't return it. I said what does it matter it still looks like new and has your sticker and number and its a lifetime warranty. That guy says it was a 2 yr warranty. I said he was wrong. He said come back and talk to the manager . Guy was totally rude. Even told me to come behind the counter and look thru his computer to find my starter. Like I was lying to him about buying it there. I told him that was his job not mine and left.
Finally went back today and the manager was just as rude and was an A$$ about it too, but eventually gave me another starter.

Never in my life had so much problems returning a defective part. Autozone is no questions asked and so far knock on wood never had a failure. Atleast one that cost me money.
I will never buy anything from NAPA again. I know my $5k a year in parts and accessories is a drop in the bucket compared to some budgets but there are plenty of other retailers who will take my money and treat me a lot better. 
Seems like just about everything I buy from them doesn't last. Clutch fans, Starters and alternators. 

I would still like to send a note to someone at NAPA to let them know about how I was treated by their people but on the main site there is no contact info or a customer service 

Just shows you how much they really care.
Anybody else have NAPA problems?? 

Back in the day they might have been quality but they are junk now.
Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

I've never had good luck with NAPA. Currently I buy most of my aftermarket / reman. parts from Advance Auto Parts. Knock on wood, they've been excellent. If you are doing any type of volume with your parts store make sure to set-up an account. They put you in the system by your telephone number and can pull up your purchases and warranty information. You'll get used to giving them your number every time.

I also organize all the receipts for all my vehicles in folders just in case of an issue down the road. Also helps when you sell a vehicle to have a complete if un-organized list of new parts.

We have a local parts store. Nice people, but otherwise a pain in the arse. The only advantage is a NET 30 day account on parts. We can pick up parts and pay at the end of the month. Problem is their parts are garbage. Starters, alternators, anything electrical is pretty much crap and they are all new not reman. Also their batteries are horrible. Sure, they have a warranty...lot of good it'll do you. Case in point: Took a set of batteries back, bulged out and won't hold a charge. Truck's electrical system is 100% good. They stick a volt meter on the battery and say it's good. Told em the batteries weren't charged and how do they test it without a load-test. I buy my batteries elsewhere from now on.

Hmmmm. Sorry for the long post, guess we're both venting.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

oman1999;1009716 said:


> I've never had good luck with NAPA. Currently I buy most of my aftermarket / reman. parts from Advance Auto Parts. Knock on wood, they've been excellent. If you are doing any type of volume with your parts store make sure to set-up an account. They put you in the system by your telephone number and can pull up your purchases and warranty information. You'll get used to giving them your number every time.
> 
> I also organize all the receipts for all my vehicles in folders just in case of an issue down the road. Also helps when you sell a vehicle to have a complete if un-organized list of new parts.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain! It is just aggravating and the stuff is not cheap, not to mention the wasted time.
And then to have even the Manager be rude to you like you did something wrong.
I am not saying all NAPA stores are bad but I will never step foot in that Zionsville NAPA store again.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have excellent results at Napa. I receive a small discount which helps keep my fleet of old wrecks running. I bought a high output alternator from them two winters ago. Took it back about a year later without my receipt. Guy spent 15 minutes or better digging for the sales invoice, I didn't have an account then. Walked out with a new alternator no questions asked.

I have found the knowledge of the counter guys to be light years ahead of any other autostore, especially the larger chains.

If you've been spending $5K/month and the wheels fall off over one starter, I have a feeling there is more to the story.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

2COR517;1009947 said:


> If you've been spending $5K/month and the wheels fall off over one starter, I have a feeling there is more to the story.


That's a year! 
That includes plow stuff and extras for the trucks. strobes, fluid, hoses, what not, etc. Any specialty tools.
That adds up quick. My trucks are usually well maintained and I have very few issues except for this season. Maybe it's time to rotate the stock.

I do have to say all of the tools that I purchased from NAPA are top notch.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

i had almost the same problem with a new starter from napa... mine lasted maybe 6 months and when i went to take it back the guy behind the counter goes "that thing looks 5 years old" i showed him the reciept and he gave me a bunch of crap... so i went on napa's website and filed a complaint and they caught some crap because they called me and replaced it


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I do thousands of dollars a month with NAPA at my shop. If you're going to buy starters and alternators from them, stay away from their new line... It's all chinese junk. You're much further ahead with their Rayloc premium line of reman stuff... that's all I'll buy from NAPA when it comes to starters and alternators.

Don't be fooled by the "NEW" label... it's new, but it's junk.

And, I will say that I have excellent luck with most products and service from my NAPA store. We have direct online access for ordering and delivery of parts... that's a huge plus. No way I'm gonna deal with the dummies at Auto Zone, Advance or any of the other joints where the high school dropouts are working the counter.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

ive had pretty good luck at orileys untill i bought the 1 year starter it didnt last 5 days and craped out and i took it back and they said it wasent bad just by looking at it no test had to argue with them for 20 minutes and they made me upgrade to a lifetime for 10 dollars more.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Also, only buy the high line ignition and electrical parts. The mid/low line stuff is the same crap you get from AZ et al. That stuff is priced so tight there's no discount either.

I've actually been getting good pricing from one of the GM dealers.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I really like doing business with my local NAPA guy. He knows part numbers by heart and can get just about anything by the next morning if it's not in stock.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Napa stores are generally franchises so they are independently owned. That will account for a wide range of service quality. I have always had better luck with napa electronic parts went through 6 fuel pumps on my Cherokee from AZ before I switched to napa. Just put a high output alternator from napa on my Dakota and love it. No other parts store wanted to sell me anything other than stock replacements.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

I hear ya on the NAPA crap.
Bought a starter just over a year ago for my 99 GMC.Sold the truck in Nov.dropped
it off at the the guys house,he plows his driveway that night,then the next morning 
he calls and says it won't start.Sure enough starter was pooched.Not even 5000KM
on it.
They swaped it up no problem,but that is not the point.Barley over a year old,no miles
on it is a joke for the price you pay for some of this crap.If that had of been hunting season
and left me in the bush i would have been ticked.
Napa alternator also crapped after 16 months,and it was too bad so sad.

Needless to say no more napa electronics for me.


----------



## tracerich (Oct 25, 2004)

Napa is a reboxer. You never know what your going to get in the box. Their prices are higher then most other vendors and their quality has gone into the toilet. GPC owns NAPA, and their only concerned about one subject, and thats whats it going to take to keep the shareholders happy. There is no consistency with their pricing, its up and down like a yoyo, depending on the time of year, and when the next report is due their shareholders. Their rotating electrical, ignition parts, brake components, drivetrain, suspension components has all gone to the cheapest vendors they can get to box parts for them. As a last resort, I will purchase NAPA auto parts. I spend fourteen to fifteen thousand a month on parts, and more and more is going to the OE distributors.


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

I couldn't agree more That NAPA is junk!! I went to replace a battery in my truck as a precaution. I bought napas top of line battery. I got it home and installed it and it worked fine a couple days later i tried to start it was dead!!! I ran a battery test and found it had a dead cell so I took it back. The snot nosed little brat behind counter tried telling me something was wrong with my truck!!! After I informed him how big a dumb ass he was his manager replaced my battery. I took that one home and guess what it was dead!!! I went back and manager again tried telling me its my truck!! I went to my car grabbed my battery tester and tested their batteries on the shelf and found 3 batteries under 10 volts and the one with a dead cell I returned!!! THEY PUT IT BACK ON THE SHELF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I had a alternator from NAPA,it is on my basement shelf,it was a nuevo brand. Bought a AC/Delco to replace it. Had a starter from NAPA on highway dept. truck last one day. I like the local NAPA but am afraid of anything electrical that they sell. There is a new advance auto parts near me I might try. The joke is NAPA stands for Never Any Parts Available. plowking


----------



## Mvplc2010 (Feb 24, 2010)

Same here. I have a 2500hd chevy and my dad has a 250 ford and we both run all factory parts and fluids. we have four napas within no more then twenty minutes from our house and their parking lots are alwyas empty but their delivery trucks are always running. i think people are getting that junk put on their vehicles in garages and dont even know it


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet that all the discount parts (china) are made by the same couple of companies and boxed as needed with branding and such. I always buy the best part I can find cause nothing costs more than being broken down or fixing it again.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

it almost all comes from over sea's now a days


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

lilpusher;1011073 said:


> I always buy the best part I can find .


So where do you start looking to find the best part and what do you look for to tell you it's the best part?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

What does everybody think about Carquest, O'Reilly's and stores like those? Carquest stores look like NAPA stores and I like that. 

The biggest thing I hate about Advance and Autozone are the crappy accessories on display. Tweety Bird floor mats and plastic spinner hubcaps have always given me the impression that their "real" parts are crap too.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

At this point I go to Napa first, then Carquest. AZ in an "emergency". Also going to start shopping the dealer a little more. Sometimes their prices can be competitive too.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

depending on the part, I will go to either Napa, or Ford. With Ford I call in as from my friends shop so I get his discount without hassle, then pay when I pick it up. 

My local Napa SUCKED until recently when they finally got a good parts guy. Hes someone that Ive known for years, always worked in Ford parts departments until recently. Often I will go to him just to get info before going to the dealer with the part numbers he rattled off.

Yesterday I was trying to get my power wire off my Meyer motor, and the stud spun ripping the power wire off inside. I inquired with him about the stud availability because he was closest, but it was a no go. After I left he ordered in my motor just in case I couldnt get mine repaired, told me he had it for me if needed when I went in later for paint


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I have had nothing but the best parts and service from my local NAPA store. This being said it is the people that run it and that are behind the counter that make or break customer satisfaction. Quality of parts comes from you get what you pay for. There can be up to five different quality lines available to NAPA stores. They decide what to stock in the store. So the best line at one store might not be the best available. I only buy the top line quality. A lot of the parts when I open the box are OEM. So if there is a lot of competition they will not have a lot of top line product because Autozone is the bottom of the barrel and that is why they are inexpensive. Really, think about it , the guy that low balls your quote on a plow job and does a crappy job that for a little more money would of been exceptional. Just my experience with my local NAPA.


----------



## Harleychvy (Nov 24, 2008)

The few Napas in this area are hit or miss. the biggest one in the area has a bunch of young kids in there that dont know crap. I love it when you go in for something and know exactly what part you need and they argue with you saying this is what the computer ways. Advance has done good by me, and I like their hours, open till 8.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Harleychvy;1011667 said:


> The few Napas in this area are hit or miss. the biggest one in the area has a bunch of young kids in there that dont know crap. I love it when you go in for something and know exactly what part you need and they argue with you saying this is what the computer ways. Advance has done good by me, and I like their hours, open till 8.


Yeah it is crazy that kids these days don't know how to turn a wrench. Didn't their dads or grand dads teach them anything? By 16 I had already rebuilt a couple engines and a Turbo 350 trans.

A month or so ago the exhaust system fell off of my Blazer and I went to Autozone to get a simple turbo muffler. I didn't want to drop $100 in a muffler. Just needed something to keep it quiet. The kid behind the counter swore up and down that they didn't just have a simple turbo muffler. I started asking him to check what they had for camaros, older trucks etc. After a couple vehicles he said here to use our computer to search for parts and I will pull them if you find something. 
The kid had no idea what cars had what engine or what to look for other than what the customer tells them and what the screen says back at them.
Found a $30 simple turbo muffler for an early 80s truck that worked for me.


----------



## partsguy08 (Sep 1, 2008)

For those of you that are interested, there is another choice besides the usual. Here is a link to their site. If any of you have questions, feel free to p.m. me.

www.federatedautoparts.com


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have had lots of bad luck with Napa electrical parts. Had to replace the starter in my truck 3 times in one year. Window motors lasting a few months, etc. But their hard parts and engine stuff has always treated me good and the parts guys take care of me, no questions asked. If they dont have it, carquest or federated are my next in line. The local GM dealer is becoming very competitive with the other parts stores and I get a discount since a few of my friends work there. And when the above prove no luck, Summit Racing is a 45 minute drive from me and they carry alot of oem replacement parts now. And half of the time it is cheaper to upgrade to a performance part than the stock part.


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

Just a couple of thoughts for you guys to ponder from a guy that has both sold the parts professionally and installed them professionally....

1. There are many parts stores out there, but only a few manufacturers of parts. Napa, Carquest, and Auto Value/Bumper to Bumper stock essentially the same parts.

2. For those of you installing remanufactured parts for stuff like a mid 90's Chevy...How many times do you think that part has already been rebuilt? Sometimes it's better to buy a quality NEW part. Also, there are varying degrees of remanufacture. This is why I like the Bumper to Bumper/Auto Value model. They don't rebox the stuff so on stuff like the rotating electrical you can see just what grade of rebuild you're getting from BBB.

3. Private label stuff privately boxed is not always the same as the stuff the manufacturer puts their label on. Not all Carquest or Napa top of the line filters are actually Wix for example. Also, Auto Zone Moog is built to Auto Zone specs, not Moog specs, even in the yellow and blue Moog box.

4. How many of you are properly diagnosing the cause of a failed part? It's easy to fall into the trap of just replacing a starter or alternator or fuel pump without doing proper testing such as voltage drop testing.

5. Most sensors, etc are garbage from the parts stores. I prefer ACDelco, including for non-GM parts (yes, they make them). This is ESPECIALLY true for fuel pumps, especially those high dollar GM modules.

6. What you get out of your parts guy is directly proportionate to what you put into it. If you want to be the guy that comes in saying you need a water pump for a small block Chevy and rather than giving a year and model you want to say "they're all the same" you aren't going to get the service you want. If it's all the same then they wouldn't have something like 8 different part numbers.

7. Establish a relationship with your parts guy, even if it's that teenage flunky. If he likes you he'll go the extra mile.

8. Don't accept the answer that it's a dealer only part if they give it to you before looking for at least an hour. I know that I have no problem asking someone for their name and number and spending time to research a part. At the same time, don't get angry if you don't get an answer right away. These things take time.

9. Don't get pissed if the part isn't on the shelf. Yeah, it's annoying, but the inventory is determined by a computer model. The best most parts guys can do is lost sale an item to get it on the shelf next time. It might seem odd to you that they don't have a part on the shelf that you think they should, but the truth of the matter is if it doesn't sell they aren't going to have it because that consumes inventory dollars that could be devoted to parts that DO sell. Most parts stores get 2 shipments of freight per day.

10. Spend the extra money on the better parts. There IS a difference in the quality of the parts and the warranty. If you were willing to spend the extra money initially I=the parts guy is going to be more willing to warranty it for you later, should you have to. Also, have your receipts handy. It just expedites the whole process.


----------



## partsguy08 (Sep 1, 2008)

the_experience;1012741 said:


> Just a couple of thoughts for you guys to ponder from a guy that has both sold the parts professionally and installed them professionally....
> 
> 1. There are many parts stores out there, but only a few manufacturers of parts. Napa, Carquest, and Auto Value/Bumper to Bumper stock essentially the same parts.
> 
> ...


Amen brother!
#6 is my personal pet peeve:realmad:


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

nate456789;1011682 said:


> Yeah it is crazy that kids these days don't know how to turn a wrench. Didn't their dads or grand dads teach them anything? By 16 I had already rebuilt a couple engines and a Turbo 350 trans.
> 
> A month or so ago the exhaust system fell off of my Blazer and I went to Autozone to get a simple turbo muffler. I didn't want to drop $100 in a muffler. Just needed something to keep it quiet. The kid behind the counter swore up and down that they didn't just have a simple turbo muffler. I started asking him to check what they had for camaros, older trucks etc. After a couple vehicles he said here to use our computer to search for parts and I will pull them if you find something.
> The kid had no idea what cars had what engine or what to look for other than what the customer tells them and what the screen says back at them.
> Found a $30 simple turbo muffler for an early 80s truck that worked for me.


there is nothing original on my Bronco really, so depending on who Im talking to I try and have the part number for what I need beforehand. When they ask for the application....I laugh and give it to them

Its a 95 Bronco with a 97 7.3 Powerstroke and 07 Superduty axles, they usually get real quiet and confused at that point


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

mwalsh9152;1013661 said:


> Its a 95 Bronco with a 97 7.3 Powerstroke and 07 Superduty axles, they usually get real quiet and confused at that point


But...when you go in for an engine part I bet you say you need such and such for a 1997 F-250 diesel...or if you need a wheel bearing I bet you say you need one for a 2007 F250/F350...and for everything else I bet you say you need parts for a 95 Bronci. 

I'm an avid fourwheeler, but let me tell you...we are the hardest bunch of people to serve from a parts standpoint, second maybe only to a farmer or a logger. All too often I'd get someone coming in asking for balljoints for a Dana 44...then I'd ask them what it came out of and they'd get pissed, nevermind that there are two different balljoint choices.

I feel for parts guys. They have to deal with all the retail business problems like anyone else, but people don't normally come to the parts store for pleasure. They come in because their stuff is broken and their attitude matches.

[/hijack]


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah I tell them the application for the part I need, one guy thought I had a fleet of trucks due to all the different applications.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i like my local napa, the parts guys actullay have mechanical knowledge unlike some autozones ect. my local napa even lends me specailty tools no charge. some parts you have to be carfull buying there, i bought a powersteering pump and it worked for like 5 miles and it quite. got my money back no questions asked.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Ya, but the Tweety Bird floormats do plow more snow


----------

